# Which Sufix line to use



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

I have heard everyone saying use sufix superior but what about the new tritanium. It is a little more expensive but i dont want to skimp on line.

A freind told me the only two things you control in wheather you catch fish or not are your knots and where you choose to fish. (thanks Clyde) the rest is up to the fish 

Well I figure the line goes right with the knot. Hence my question.

Also, as a shock leader what do you think about Sufix Tritanium PLUS Clear Leader or Sufix Superior Clear Leader?

thanks


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Tritanium plus, hands down!*

If it ain't broke, don't fix it. I use Ande for shocker as do many others. ....Tightlines


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks Hat80 gonna go ahead and order some from Hatteras Outfitters unless you know of a better place to get it. one pound spool 17# 3370 yards goes for $38


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hatteras Outfitters is as good as anyplace.*

The key to saving $$$ on gear and tackle is keep ypu $$$ in one shop. Find the one that has what you need and what you like. You take care of those guys and in the longrun, they'll take care of you! .....Tightlines


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i just recently switched to tri-plus... no complaints, great line... but the new seige seems to be alot limper and retains less memory. i also use 40-60lb. ande for a shocker and on my boat rods... after all the dang wind knots and tangles im about ready to kick my braid habit... maybe keep it around on a spare spool strictly for flounder fishing.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i've heard people say the line is the weakest link in your tackle... to me, it's the strongest... that's what keeps you in contact with the fish. your drag fails, gears grind, rod breaks, whatever... that fish is still connected. if the line breaks... goodbye fishy (unless ofcourse your sandflea ) take extra precaution in your line selection and make sure all your knots are perfect. it takes about as much time to retie, as it does a bad knot to slip.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I gave the Seige a shot but went back to Tri plus.*

IMO, the Seige is not as user friendly when tieing knotts. .....Tightlines


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

RedskinFan228 said:


> Thanks Hat80 gonna go ahead and order some from Hatteras Outfitters unless you know of a better place to get it. one pound spool 17# 3370 yards goes for $38


I bought 17lb Tritanium Plus from PA Distributors for 35.95. 2 dollar difference and no shipping cost...


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I use Suffix Tri Plus,20# test chartreuse,on all my drum reels,with a Suffix TRi Plus 50# clear leader.I'm just a believer in matching the line and the shock leader.The first Suffix Superior I bought when they came out with it was junk.Memory was absolutely terrible.At the Castamuck recently,several of the casters were trying the Seige,but most were still fishing with the Tri Plus for the time being.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I also like the Seige but I couldn't find it in colors. And for sure I can't see the clear off the planks  ..the R


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Sufix Siege*

I understand Hatteras Jacks is now carrying the Sufix Siege in large spools of neon tangerine, I'm with you R, hate not being able to watch my line.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Surf Cat said:


> I understand Hatteras Jacks is now carrying the Sufix Siege in large spools of neon tangerine, I'm with you R, hate not being able to watch my line.


NEON TANGERINE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Had my heart set on Neon Carolina Blue! or Dolphin Torquoise!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Speaking of Hi-vis lines*

what are opinions on the use of Hi-vis lines for the shock leader. Anyone think this may cause fish to shy away?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

the rhondel said:


> I also like the Seige but I couldn't find it in colors. And for sure I can't see the clear off the planks  ..the R



Damn, at least your problem is on the planks, me, never see clear (or maybe never had) anymore. Me, partial to green line, but always willing to see if I can indeed say "I can see clearly now"!

Me, el cheapskate, 15 pound green Ande main line. 40 pound off the rack from BPS shock leader.  , maybe that's why I am fishing and not catching  

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Surf Cat said:


> what are opinions on the use of Hi-vis lines for the shock leader. Anyone think this may cause fish to shy away?



It is a fish, it bites metal plugs, high visibility lures of all types. IN My experience, 40+ yrs experience, fresh, salt, clear and dirty, line color/visibility has never been a factor. IMHO line color is a gimmick to catch fisherman.


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

anyone try the sufix braid yet?


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Surf Cat said:


> what are opinions on the use of Hi-vis lines for the shock leader. Anyone think this may cause fish to shy away?


sat on virginia beach pier last year next to a couple who were absolutely killing the pompano... i couldn't get a nibble... i'm using the same size hooks, same rig, and same bait... i figured maybe there shrimp was fresher... they kindly gave me some shrimp and STILL couldn't get a bite 2ft. away from them. then i realized i was using hi-vis braid and they were using clear mono. i always try to keep a spare spool of the clear stuff for every reel. i've noticed that trout can be finicky when it comes to line somedays... i've noticed that spanish will shy away from bulky leaders also.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Yeah,I hear ya shaggy.That was sorta my point too  ....the R


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

suffix tri+...17 on the slosh...40# trilene shocker...got the line at lighthouse...had a good seliction...got tangerine...really stands out...for fish like pomps...clear or green(not neon) is the way to go...


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Hat80 said:


> IMO, the Seige is not as user friendly when tieing knotts. .....Tightlines


i get where you're comin from. i've been usin braid too long, so im used to the limpness of the line... so the sufix isn't an issue for me... i actually feel like i get a more solid knot with the seige. now tying an albright with flourocarbon and 60lb. leader my hands don't know how to act with that stuff


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*suffix*

I found the suffix seige is not as good with abrasion as the suffix tri. Going to stick with the tri....


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

fishloser said:


> NEON TANGERINE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Had my heart set on Neon Carolina Blue! or Dolphin Torquoise!



Hell I was hoping for Burgendy or Gold. If they came out with those colors they wouldnt be able to keep them in stock. Everyone that wants to use the colors of a winning team would want them. Hell i could even convert most of those Dallas Fans oh say about mid december right after they lose again. Instead of avatars it could be their fishing line LMAO


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Why would you want B&G?*

After Gibbs go's back to racing next year, your colors will be pink! You know, AKA The Mild Bunch. LMAO ....Tightlines

It's a shame to see Gibbs end his football career as a loser. Someone should have told him, you can't make chicken soup out of *chicken sh-t*.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

for one Gibbs is not going back to racing...why should he his team is gonna win the points championship

He already said he signed a five year deal and he plans on honering it. He figured three yrs to make the play offs and the fourth to win super bowl the fifth to win back to back..The way I see it is he is a year ahead of schedule.

Playoffs this year superbowl next.  

what are your dum dums gonna do..left takle OUT FOR SEASON.....Running back that cant run QB that cant move sounds like a a disaster waiting to happen and it will happen this sunday


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Been waiting on you little buddy....*

Gibbs will never make five years.  His wife and family almost made him quit last year. As time would have it, your in La La land again. You don't make the play-offs this year and you won't, Gibbs is done! I truley hate to see the man go down a loser but he made the bed.  

Were doing just fine so you better look out for your own team sucka! LOL I see Nolan breaking one off in you guys this weekend, smooth up inside! .....Tightlines

*Go 49ers!*









*The begining of the end! LMAO * 

*The Redskins SUCK!*


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Never happen Gibbs wont quit and he will never be fired. The niners have no chance absolutely none. We will run the ball 40+ times once we get the lead

I predict seahawks 27
dallas unable to run unable to protect the QB eeking out 17. 

seahawks will generate 3 turnovers 2 fumbles by Bledsoe and one INT. 4 sacks and three times that many hurries. Bledsoe will spend more time looking at the sky while laying on his back than he will looking down field. Better luck next week coach bill


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Bla bla bla, bla bla bla...LMAO*

Nolan has a bone to pick with Wash. Mark my words, the begining of the end is this week. The Skins will never recover from three losses in a row.  

Gibbs is not a quiter! The stress of the game will get him down. I'm sorry to say he's not a young man anymore. His health and family will come first, watch and see. 

BIG UPSET, 49ers are going to blow Washington out!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Hey Hat, Your passion of hating the Skins is no greater than mine on your 'Boys, and I admire that. But everyone knows that 49ers are sux. They just might as well stay in S.F. and send their cheerleader over to sleep with our guys. But then again, you have the Hawks to worry about. You have these guys to play for ya. Good Luck... :--| LMAO


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Teo, BITE-ME!*

After Sunday there *might * be two skins fans left to scew with.  I'm sure you won't be one of them. :--| LMAO....Tightlines


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

crawfish now that was not just funny it was Damn funny. You know there cheer leaders really do look like that.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Hat80 said:


> After Sunday there *might * be two skins fans left to scew with.  I'm sure you won't be one of them. :--| LMAO....Tightlines


I ain't even going to say nothing. Except. 

*Cowboys Sux*


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*No problem Teo,*



CrawFish said:


> I ain't even going to say nothing. Except.
> 
> *Cowboys Sux*


We only recognize true ******* fans around here. There are only two on this board that stand in that light. And I don't think your name is Henry or Ken. ....Tightlines


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Hat80 said:


> We only recognize true ******* fans around here. There are only two on this board that stand in that light. And I don't think your name is Henry or Ken. ....Tightlines


A lost is a lost, a win is a win. I ain't saying nothing when we lost, neither should you.


----------

